# Hack Squat Alternatives?



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey guys

Right our gym doesnt have a Hack Squat machine... Very annoying.

What can i do instead?

My routine was going to be:

Low bar squat

Leg press

Hack squat

leg extensions

Domanian Deadlift

leg curl

For a good mass building leg day this evening... What to replace hack squat with?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

hold dumbells at your side and squat, job done


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh christ.. Now theres a balance issue to sort out! LOL


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

be good for core id say aswell mate


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Aye. My balance is alright but certainly got a long way to go.

Will give that a shot and see how it goes and how low i can go holdin em by side


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

its easier than you think mate, i dont see much difference myself as you still have to lift the ba$tard weight with your legs.lol


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

if your training hard you shouldnt be able do half as many lifts as you have there.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well that plan i have just put together from a load of bits ive been reading up on.

Will be first time today and if it goes to plan.. we will see where i fail


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

do you happen to read m and f magazine? the recent issue had a few routines for adding leg mass quite similar to the one you suggested... and it seems more of a volume routine with all those squatting movements.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

lunges


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

recc said:


> do you happen to read m and f magazine? the recent issue had a few routines for adding leg mass quite similar to the one you suggested... and it seems more of a volume routine with all those squatting movements.


Yea subscriber and i do take bits and bobs from that...

I dont follow any of the 10 month plans etc..etc.. but with little clips of vital information is nice to learn a few bits 

Loving the booklets still coming at the moment!


----------

